

Android crypto blunder exposes users to highly privileged malware - chengsun
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/android-crypto-blunder-exposes-users-to-highly-privileged-malware/

======
zeeed
the bluebox security scanner app has been updated to verify if your version of
android is exploitable.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bluebox.la...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bluebox.labs.onerootscanner)

